# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bir Unakıtan klasiği daha!

## bozok

*Aşağıda okuyacağınız haber aslında Dünyanın her ğDemokratikğ ülkesinde gazetelere günlerce manşet olacak türden. 
Ama ne yazık ki, Türkiyeğde bunların hiç biri olmayacak. 
Bu haber büyük gazetelerin hiç birinde yer alamayacak. 
Hürriyet, Emin üölaşanğın anlattığı nedenlerden dolayı bu haberi görmezden gelecek. 

Sabah, zaten devlet denetiminde ve yönetiminde çıktığı için bu habere dönüp bakmayacak bile. 
Ama önemli değil. 
Burada yazılacak. Kayıtlara girecek. 
Yazalım o zaman !

Biliyorsunuz, Mersin Limanı bir süre önce özelleştirildi. 
ünceleri Abdullatif şenerğe bağlı olan üzelleştirme İdaresi, daha sonra kabine içinde yapılan bir değişiklikle Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtanğa  bağlandı. 

Mersin Limanı üzelleştirmesini de Maliye Bakanına bağlı üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı yaptı Liman 766 milyon dolar bedelle 36 yıllığına Mersin Uluslararası Liman İşletmeciliği(MIP) adlı şirkete devredildi. Buraya kadar olan gelişmeler normal. Anormal olan olay ise limanın satışından sonra ortaya çıktı. . Limanı satın alan Mersin Uluslararası Liman İşletmeciliği A.ş. (MIP), Mersin Limanığnın güvenlik otomasyonu için Telemobil şirketi  ile yaklaşık 2 Milyon ABD doları  tutarında güvenlik kameraları sözleşmesi imzaladı.

MIP söz konusu şirkete 150 Bin dolar peşin ödeme yaptı. 
Bu sözleşme ile ilgili işlemleri MIP'de Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olan İsmail Kürşat Tezkan yürüttü ve yürütüyor. 
Değerli okurlar, hala diyorsunuz ki, ğ Ne var bunda. Güvenlik kamerası almışlar. Bize ne ? ğ

Peki o zaman size bir soru. ğ 2 milyon dolarlık güvenlik kameralarını satan Telemobil isimli şirketin sahipleri kim ? ğ 

Bunu da ben söylemeyeyim.İstanbul Ticaret Odasığnın kayıtları söylesin. 


üzelleştirilen Mersin Limanığnı 2 milyon dolarlık mal satan şirket ve ortakları bakın kimler: 

Telemobil Bilgi İletişim Hizmetleri A.ş.
Ticaret Sicil No: 543476 / 0
Adres: üilehane Cad. üamlıca Evleri Sitesi No: 13/3 Küçükçamlıca 
Telefon: 0216 545 20 11
Sermaye: 300.000 YTL
Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı: Abdullah Unakıtan
Başkan Yardımcısı: Fatma Unakıtan
Başkan Yardımcısı: Zeynep Basutcu

Kimmiş ?
Maliye Bakanımızın meşhur oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan ve kızları Fatma ile Zeynep hanımlar. 
Hani şu daha önce mısır yolsuzluğunu yazdığım yumurta kralı Abdullah Unakıtan ve Telsimğin satışı öncesi Telsim binasına gidip gelirken yakaladığım Zeynep Basutçu veya Zeynep Unakıtan. üzelleştirme ihalesiyle satılan bir kuruluşa, özelleştirme idaresinin bağlı olduğu bakanın çocukları 2 milyon dolarlık mal satıyor. Bu size ve necip Türk basınına ğSıradan bir işğ geliyorsa sorun yok.  

Ama bence ortada ciddi bir sorun var. 

Haklısınız, Kabahat Bende

Doğan Grubu, İsağnın taşımak zorunda olduğu haç gibi sırtımda duracak mı ?

Bunu mu söylüyorsunuz. 

Kovulmadığım, özgür irademle ayrıldığım ve bu nedenle de hiç bir kuyruk acımın olmadığı birisi hakkında yazmam çok mu acayip. Yazmasam daha mı iyi, daha mı saygın olacaktım. Mesela Petrol Ofisiğnin 2 milyar YTLğlik vergi kaçağı olduğunu yazmasa mıydım ? Anlıyorum ki, yazmamam gerekiyormuş. Yazmasaydım. Siz de bilmeseydiniz herkes daha mı mutlu olacaktı. Böylece maliyeğnin yaptığı müthiş indirimden haberiniz bileolmayacaktı. Uykularınız kaçmayacaktı. 


Hatta yazmasaydık belki de raporhiç ortaya çıkmayacak ve konu kapanacaktı. Devlet kuşa çevrilmiş olsada, sayemizde tahsil ettiği 275 milyon YTLğyi de tahsil edemeyecekti. 

Hatta Hilton meselesini de yazmamamız gerekiyordu değil mi ? Niye yazdık ki ! Doğan Hilton arazisine yüzlerce ev, yüzlerce dükkan yapacaktı. Hemkendisini bir kaç milyar dolar kazanacaktı, hem de belki içinizdenbazıları da orada ev sahibi olacaktı. 


Hatta ben bile Aydın Doğanğagidip indirimlisinden bir ev alacaktım. şahane Boğaz manzaralı.

Niye yazdım ki !

Yazmasaydım, kimse bilmeyecekti. 

Ben de şerefli, haysiyetli bir adam olacaktım. 

Aydın Doğanğı kızdırmayacaktım. 

Hatta kendisine haber yollayacaktım, ğBak sevgili eski patronum bu rezaletleri biliyorum ama yazmıyorumğ  diye. Hem onun gözünde iyi adam olacaktım, hem de okur gözünde eski patronunaçatmayan haysiyetli, düzgün bir gazeteci olarak kalacaktım. Kimse aleyhime yazılar da yazamayacaktı. üstelik TMSF Sabahğa el koyunca dönüp Doğan Grubuğna gidecektim ve ğBakın orada size hiç sıkıntı yaratmadım ve yuvama döndümğ diyecektim. Doğanğda kaldığım yerden devam edecektim. Bunu istiyordunuz değil mi ? Normal olan buydu.
Aklı başında bir adamın böyle yapması gerekirdi. 

Ben salak olduğum için öyle yapmadım. 
Pek çok gazetecinin ezberini bozdum. 
Hem şerefsiz, hem de salak bir adamım ben. 
Allah beni kahretsin. 

Fatih Altaylı 



- 12.11.2007*

----------


## bozok

Dolar, Unakıtan'ın oğlu Abdullah'a mı, santralcı Sedat'a mı geldi? 

*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*21.11.2007* 




*Biliyorsunuz bu çok klişe, klasik, başvurulan bir yoldur. Sonuç alınıyor.*

*Parayı izliyorsun.*

*Para kimden çıkmış.*

*Kime gitmiş.*

*Varsa bir avanta, rüşvet, kirlenme, düğümün ucunu "para trafiğinden başlayarak" çözüyorsun. Bu nedenle Maliye Bakanlığı da "iktidara karşı yağcılık-yalaklık-yataklık yapmadan muhalefet gazeteciliğini sürdüren Kanaltürk TV'sini" aynı yöntemle denetlemeye başladı.*

*Defterlerine el koydu.*

*Kanal parayı nereden buluyor.*

*Sermayesi temiz midir?*

*Kanaltürk'e ilan verenler, programlarına destekleyici (sponsor) olanlar kimlerdir, verdikleri ilanın parasını faturalarında doğru olarak mı yansıtıyor?*

*300 gün doldu.*

*Didik didik didiklendi.*

*Kanal Türk'ün parasal trafiğinde bugüne kadar en küçük bir defoya, rüşvete, hortuma, kayırmaya rastlanmadı.*

*Rastlansaydı!*

*Haber olması gerekirdi.*

*Kanaltürk de yaşıyor olmazdı.*


*****


*Tuncay Mollareisoğlu var.*

*Genç bir gazeteci.*

*Tanıyorum. Temiz bir insan.*

*Kanaltürk TV'sinde "Yolsuzluk ve Yoksulluk" adıyla program yapıyor. Maliye Bakanlığı müfettişleri Kanaltürk'ü incelerken Tuncay Mollareisoğlu'nu da daha Nokta Dergisi'nde (Kanaltürk kurulmadan önce) çalıştığı dönemlerden başlayarak incelemeye aldılar. Tuncay Mollareisoğlu'nun, ihtiyaç içindeki annesine, maaşından gönderdiği banka havalelerine kadar didik didik ettiler.*

*Tuncay da temiz çıktı.*

*Tesadüfe bakın!*

*Tesadüfün intikamı!*

*Tuncay Mollareisoğlu'nun önceki akşamki programında; "Parayı izleyen Uğur Kartal adlı bir Hazine Başkontrolörü'nün Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan'ın çocuklarının şirketinde santral memurluğu yapan Sedat Güngörmüş'e ulaştığı" belgelerle sergilendi.*

*30 bin dolar gelmiş.* 

*Nereden?*

*Tekel'e kullanılmış makine satan İspanyol MTS Tobacco S. A. firmasından (Fzcod Dubai şirketi aracılığıyla). Bu İspanyol firması; TEKEL'e sigaralarını karton kutulu şık paketlerle tiryakiye sunsun diye 8 adet kullanılmış karton kutu makinesi satmış. Bu satış, 29 Temmuz 2004 tarihinde yapılmış.*


*****


*Bir gün geçmiş.*

*Bir gün daha geçmiş.*

*30 Temmuz 2004 tarihinde, yani 2 gün sonra, Maliye Bakanlığı, Tekel'e yapılan bu ikince el makine satışını onaylamış.*

*Yine bir gün geçmiş.*

*Bir gün daha geçmiş.*

*2 Ağustos 2004 tarihinde, yani 2 gün sonra, Tekel'e makine satan İspanyol Firması MTS Tobacco S. A. ümraniye'de Family Finance'ın şubesine Maliye Bakanı'nın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan ile kızı Zeynep Basutçu Unakıtan'ın sahibi olduğu A. B. Gıda San. ve Tic. A.ş'nin hesabına 30 bin dolar göndermiş.* 

*Unakıtan'ın oğlu ile kızının şirketinde santral memurluğu yapan Sedat Güngörmüş, yanına şirketin muhasebe müdürü Metin şallı'yı da alarak gidip bu parayı çekmiş. Santral memuru, "Bu 30 bin dolar şirkete geldi. Bana git al dediler, gittim aldım" diyor. şirketin sahipleri Maliye Bakanı'nın oğlu ile kızı ise bu para bize değil santral memuru Sedat'a geldi diyor. (Kaynak Hazine Başkontrolörü Uğur Kartal'ın 3 nisan 2007 tarihli 369-1sayılı 747 sayfalık raporu.)*


*****


*Parayı izle, rüşveti bul.*

*30 bin dolar santral memuru Sedat'a mı geldi? Bakanın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan'a mı?*

*Kim doğru söylüyor?*

*Siz tahmin edin.*

*Ben size şu soruyu sorarak ipucu vereyim: Maliye Bakanlığı'nın onayı ile Tekel'e kullanılmış 8 adet makine satan İspanyol firması bir santral memuruna neden 30 bin dolar yollasın?*

----------


## bozok

Baykal'dan Unakıtan'a ağır suçlama

*HABER DETAY 
VATAN GZT.
28.11.2007 

 

CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, Tokat Sigara Fabrikası'na kullanılmış makine satan firmanın, bir şirkette çalışan santral görevlisine 30 bin dolar gönderdiğini iddia etti. 

Baykal, para gönderilen şirketin sahiplerinin Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan'ın oğlu ve kızı olduğunu öne sürdü. Partisinin grup toplantısında konuşan Baykal, santral görevlisinin de duruma şaşırdığını kaydetti. 

Baykal şöyle konuştu:

"Santral memuru, oraya şirketin yetkilisiyle gitmiş. şirketin muhasebe müdürü o parayı almış. Bu olunca, insanın aklına bu şirket ne şirketiymiş, 30 bin dolar nereden gelmiş soruları geliyor. Kontrolör bu soruları araştırmış, bu şirketin sahipleri Kemal Unakıtan'ın değerli oğlu ve kızıdır. Böyle bir ülkede yaşıyoruz. Standart bir Batı Avrupa ülkesinde yaşansa ne olur? Maliye Bakanı istifa eder, Başbakan özür diler, araştırma başlatır. Bunlardan önce basın kıyameti koparır. Basın kıyameti koparmazsa, o Maliye Bakanı üzerine yatıverir. Böyle başa böyle tıraş olur, değil mi?"*

----------

